# Best Low Cost, High Performance 12V Deep Cycle Batteries



## jegger (Apr 9, 2013)

Good Day...I was wondering if anyone could recommend or provide their opinion on a low cost 12V deep cycle battery to use as a simple, stand alone Solar system for Ham radio, irrigation pump, lights, etc.


----------



## kirkk (Feb 7, 2013)

I cant remember the exact model #, but the Trojan 12v 130 amp batteries. I've had mine for about 5 years on my stand alone system with out any problems. They cost about $180.00 each, but if you equalize charge them monthly, and top off the water about twice/yr I've heard claims that they can last 10 years.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There is no such animal...

To lower the cost, quality is cut . . . . .shortening the life of the bat.

Yes most all of Trojan products are "good"
But kirkk did not mention what he paid for his bats . . .They are not at "big box" store prices..

For what you describe, you would be better off going to a local *golf car* store and getting a pair of 6v deep cycle bats....
Taken care of they could last ten years . . . .plus you would have more power for that pump.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

Sam's Club sells golf cart batteries for about $80...they're 6v so you need two.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

You might check Costco as they now sell golf cart batteries.

I got Trojans for my system, but had I know that Costco carried the golf cart batteries, I'd have definitely looked into them.

Gary


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I use the 6v Trojans


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

I use 4 golf cart batteries from Sams Club and have been happy with them. They are labeled Energizer but they are made by Johnson Controls. I have 2 books on alternative energy one is from the 70's and the other is from 2012, they both say golf cart batteries are your best option if on a limited budget. Guess things haven't changed that much after all.


----------



## jegger (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, I was leaning toward the golf cart bats but didn't know they had them at Sam's/Costco. That is what I'll try. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Look in the 'yellow' pages for battery suppliers--golf car dealers in your *area* . . . .

Tho some guy out on the left coast may have a price some what 'cheaper'-----the shipping will quickly eat up the difference of a 'local' price.

Yes Trojan has been kind of a standard "go to" battery supplier for a long while.......


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Irrigation pump will drain your batteries pretty fast. Big amp on ham rig will do the same but it is intermittent load. Look at loads and size system to suit as you may need several more batteries. We have 16 and I wouldn't even consider a continuously running pump motor on battery alone.

Set a system up to just run pump when sun shines and be content with low flow/pressure unless several panels. 

Then a seperate set of panels to charge batteries.


----------



## jegger (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I have sized my setup and I believe that I have it optimized, I just had not had the resources to try any batteries other than the normal Deep Cycle Marine batteries. The good thing is I am in Florida where there is no shortage of golf carts!


----------

